# Kickstarter Jellyfish Tank



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys, Im not usually on the saltwater side, but I wanted to share a link. Its a kickstarter project for a Jellyfish tank. Its already been funded so it should be happening.

Desktop Jellyfish Tank by Alex — Kickstarter

What do you guys think? (im not considering it myself, just figured Id share)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

way cool!!!! look up some jelly fish tanks from japan they have been keeping them a few years back.it was a craze back then :-D


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I want jellyfish now @[email protected] is this too small for jellyfish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:shock: You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Nim Dibbley (Sep 25, 2011)

i think it is awesome!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Given that Moon Jelly's grow to about 12-20 inches in size, I think this is ridiculous. These sorts of things are what will eventually cause the government to begin regulating our hobby to a much more serious degree.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 17, 2011)

I want Jelly fish!!! The are so beautiful...but the tank does seem to small...


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I read months ago this was a scam. it's not real.


----------

